# Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?



## Thorsten10 (7. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin,
meine Frau möchte mir einen Binestock zu Weihnachten schenken. Ich bin absoluter Anfänger im Fliegenbinden. Bisher habe ich mir die Fliegen immer gekauft
zielfisch sin Mefos, Bachfoellen und Äschen im Fluß.
Ich habe schon viel vom Danvise gehört. Es gibt ja aber auch günstigere, wie z. B. hier:
http://www.yatego.com/angelshop-nie...e,425a8f07839f01_4,fliegenbindeset-mit-tasche

Was meint Ihr, habt Ihr einen Tip für mich, bzw. für meine Frau?
 LG Thorsten


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*

Würd sagen Finger Weg , Das Set sieht nach Billig kram aus ...
http://www.patchwork-nordlicht.de/flshop/index.htm
(am besten mitm Internet Explorer)
Auf Bindematerial klicken und dann das untere Set für 60 € das wäre eher empfehlenswert , wenn du was vernünftiges suchst .
Dann bräuchtest nurnoch einen vernünftigen balg (30-40€) für Trockenfliegen und könntest loslegen .

Sinnvoller wäre es allerdings sich zu informieren (oder vom Shop beraten zu lassen) welches Material du brauchst und dir dann ein Individuelles Set zusammenstellen zu lassen .
Als Bindestock würd ich dir dabei zum Crown Vice raten . Der kostet 23 /25€ hat aber ein meiner Meinung nach sehr gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältniss .


----------



## Truttafriend (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*



Thorsten10 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon viel vom Danvise gehört.




Und das nicht ohne Grund #h

Wäre meine Empfehlung #6


----------



## The_Duke (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Und das nicht ohne Grund #h
> 
> Wäre meine Empfehlung #6




Ich habe damals auf die Empfehlung hier gehört und mir nen Danvise zugelegt! 
Wenn einer versuchen würde ihn mir wieder wegzunehmen, würde er mit seiner Gesundheit spielen :r :r


----------



## xxxxxx (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*

Hi

Der Danvise ist der Billigste Stock, den man guten Gewissens empfehlen kann.. In der Preisklasse gibbet sonnst nix, drunter... Leider nicht.

TL Marco


----------



## Angelmann (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*



Thorsten10 schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, habt Ihr einen Tip für mich, bzw. für meine Frau?



Dann zeig man mal Deiner Frau meinen  Tipp ......Mit dem binde ich nun schon seit fast 20 Jahren#6 

.......und is ja Weihnachten :q


----------



## Rausreißer (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*



Angelmann schrieb:


> Dann zeig man mal Deiner Frau meinen  Tipp ......Mit dem binde ich nun schon seit fast 20 Jahren#6
> 
> .......und is ja Weihnachten :q



379,- Teuros ist ein guter Tipp.
Denn schau ich mir mal an.

Gernot #h


----------



## Angelmann (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> 379,- Teuros ist ein guter Tipp.



;+ .........

A. war die Frage nicht nach was Billigen 
B. Gehts um ein Geschenk :q 
C. Genau den hatte mir meine damalige Freundin zum Geb. geschenkt. Ist nun min Fru :q .....die ehem. Freundin...
D. Das Teil ist einfach prima#6........der Stock........


----------



## Rausreißer (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*

Geht schon in Ordnung  
Ich suche wirklich ab und an.

Gernot|wavey:

PS: Habe immer noch den Danvise.


----------



## Huchenfreak (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*

Ich hab vor einigen Jahren so ein Fliegenbindeeinsteigerset von Rudi Heger geschenkt bekommen. Da ist alles dabei was man am Anfang braucht auch ein sehr gutes Buch zum Lernen, ich glaub das ganze Set hat irgendwas mit 80 Euro gekostet. 
Was soll ich sagen den Bindestock benutz ich heute noch und es geht wunderbar.
Es gibt sicher viel bessere Teile aber der Stock soll ja nur den Haken halten und das tut er


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Ich hab vor einigen Jahren so ein Fliegenbindeeinsteigerset von Rudi Heger geschenkt bekommen. ...



Ob ich da mal nachfrage ?
Evtl. schenkt er mir ja auch eins !?


----------



## Gnilftz (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Ob ich da mal nachfrage ?
> Evtl. schenkt er mir ja auch eins !?



Nee, Du bekommst nüscht!
Du bist n Querulant und Unruhestifter... *Insider* :q :q :q 

Und zur eigentlichen Frage:
Den Danvise kann ich für den Einstieg ins Binden auf jeden Fall empfehlen. #6


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*

Dito !
Ich benutze auch den DanVise, und ich bin zufrieden !


----------



## Uwe_H (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*

Den DanVise habe ich mir letztes Jahr zu Weihnachten gewünscht und sogar bekommen, der ist absolut ok und lag sogar im preislichen Rahmen für Weihnachtsgeschenke meiner Schwiegermutter...also perfekt!!! #6


----------



## Torsten Rühl (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*

Binde seit eibnem Jahr auch auf den Danvise. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Rausreißer (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> Nee, Du bekommst nüscht!
> Du bist n Querulant und Unruhestifter... *Insider* :q :q :q
> 
> Und zur eigentlichen Frage:
> Den Danvise kann ich für den Einstieg ins Binden auf jeden Fall empfehlen. #6



Heiko, nun rede Ihn das bloß nicht aus.#d 


Hmm, Mario wenn Du schon schnorren gehst, 
denke bitte an einen bemitleidungswürdigen Hamburger. :m 


Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Rael (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*

Also mein Favorit wäre der hier: http://www.pro-flyfishing.de/index.php?id=14

Aus meiner Sicht rundum gelungenes Konzept bezüglich Design und Funktionalität. Ansonsten ist Regal immer zu empfehlen. Auch als Anfänger würde ich gleich in etwas Hochwertiges investieren. Billigen Kram kauft man zweimal :c


----------



## xxxxxx (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*



Rael schrieb:


> Also mein Favorit wäre der hier: http://www.pro-flyfishing.de/index.php?id=14
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht rundum gelungenes Konzept bezüglich Design und Funktionalität. Ansonsten ist Regal immer zu empfehlen. Auch als Anfänger würde ich gleich in etwas Hochwertiges investieren. Billigen Kram kauft man zweimal :c



Hallo 
Gut das man nicht immer einer Meinung ist, ich finde den Vossler Stock, schlichtweg misraten. Eine Kopie von Cobra und Stenzel, der Saugfuss ist ebenso ein Konstruktionsfehler, da er nur auf wirklich glatten Arbeitsflächen gut haftet.
Das ist meine Meinung...
Ich würde nicht sagen, das man mit dem Danvice ein Fehlkauf leistet, wenn man frisch mit dem Binden Anfängt, loht sich im ersten Jahr keine Anschaffung eines Hochwertigeren Bindestock, da man nicht weiß wie man sich weiterentwickelt, und ob man an der Binderrei spass hat. Mit der Zeit lehrnt man die div. Bindetechniken, sieht was man Hauptsächlich bindet, und aus dieser erlehrten erfahrung kann man schon besser einen für sich geeigneten Bindestock auswählen.
Im gegenzug wenn ich mir diregt einen Mittelklasse Stock (200,-) zulege, und nach einem Jahr keine Lust mehr dran habe, ist mein Wertverlußt mit sicherheit höher als 60.- die ein Danvise kostet.
Und deswegen ist der Danvise nicht umsonnst No.1 im bereich bis 75,-. 
Gruß Marco


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*

Hallo,

Kann Marco nur zustimmen.
Ich hab auch den Danvise und kann ihn nur empfehlen.
War den Umweg über den Hammer II von Baker gegangen, weil den ein
Bindeprofi in einem anderen Forum empfohlen hatte. Was ein Schrott. 
Sicher bewegen wir uns hier in der Poloklasse, aber für den Preis gibts
glaube ich nicht mehr Bindestock. 
Und wenn Du in ein paar Jahren meinst er genügt Deinen Ansprüchen nicht mehr, hol Dir einen Benz.
Als sinnvolles Zubehör für den Danvise ist die
Armverlängerung zu empfehlen.
Über den Stock ist hier aber schon viel geschrieben worden. Boardsuche!

Gruß Tom

Nachtrag:

Es gibt "günstige" Angebote ohne Bodenplatte für um die 55 - 60 Euro.
Bodenplatte dann noch einmal fast 40 Euro.

Es gibt auch komplette Angebote für ca. 75 Euro. 

Bodenplatte ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## Rael (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht sagen, das man mit dem Danvice ein Fehlkauf leistet


Ich auch nicht!

Wie gesagt. Alles rein subjektives Empfinden.
Muss jeder selbst wissen, welchen Weg er einschlägt.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Gut das man nicht immer einer Meinung ist, ich finde den Vossler Stock, schlichtweg misraten. Eine Kopie von Cobra und Stenzel, der Saugfuss ist ebenso ein Konstruktionsfehler, da er nur auf wirklich glatten Arbeitsflächen gut haftet.
> 
> Gruß Marco



Hi,

bist du dir sicher?
Der Bindestock wurde doch schließlich als einer der besten getestet.
Siehe hier: http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/vosselbi.html

Petri!


----------



## xxxxxx (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*

Hallo Thilo

Dann Binde mal selbst mit diesem Stock. Mag für mancheinem ein Geiles Teil sein, für mich ist es dies nicht.
Genau so wie ich mich nie mit dieser Spannvorrichtung anfreunden werde. Dazu muss man die Midge Spanneinrichtug noch zusätzlich Ordern, was nochmal umme 70,- € zu Buche schlägt.
Aber wie ich ja schon sagte, ist das meine Einschätzung von diesem Stock.
Hätte ich die Wahl 200,-€ zu Investieren, würde ich beides nehmen... 1x den Danvise, und von Vossler die DC-Rolle  Die ist nämlich genial ..


Gruß Marco


----------



## Torsten Rühl (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bist du dir sicher?
> Der Bindestock wurde doch schließlich als einer der besten getestet.
> ...


 
Wird da nicht immer positiv getestet?



> Dann Binde mal selbst mit diesem Stock. Mag für mancheinem ein Geiles Teil sein, für mich ist es dies nicht.
> Genau so wie ich mich nie mit dieser Spannvorrichtung anfreunden werde. Dazu muss man die Midge Spanneinrichtug noch zusätzlich Ordern, was nochmal umme 70,- € zu Buche schlägt.
> Aber wie ich ja schon sagte, ist das meine Einschätzung von diesem Stock.
> Hätte ich die Wahl 200,-€ zu Investieren, würde ich beides nehmen... 1x den Danvise, und von Vossler die DC-Rolle  Die ist nämlich genial ..


 
Gebe Marco absolut recht.
Für 200 Euro bekommt man auch ganz andere Bindestöcke. Da sind keine Grenzen zu setzen.

Und ist es nicht auch eine Geschmacksache?

Der Hammer 2 war in meinen Augen und bei einigen anderen Fliegenbinder auch, eine ganz gute Sache mit eon paar Kinderleiden. Die Weiterentwicklung ist der Baker-Esox.
Er ist auch ganz gut und gibt selbst nach 1 Jahr Benutzung kaum Anzeichen von Verschleiß.
Mit dem  Baker-Esox wird in der Jugendgruppe am Fliegenfischerstammtisch-Niederrhein gebunden.

Im Fachforum wird dieser auch positiv bewertet.

Kommt es nicht immer auf die Binder an die solche Geräte testen?
Ich denke alle die hier den Danvise haben und mich eingeschlossen können wohl kaum etwas schlechtes sagen.


----------



## Tisie (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*

Hi Thilo,



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Der Bindestock wurde doch schließlich als einer der besten getestet.
> Siehe hier: http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/vosselbi.html


da fällt doch nahezu jeder Test überaus positiv aus :g 

Ich binde seit Jahren mit so einem billigen Regal-Nachbau und hatte bisher keinen Bedarf für eine Neuanschaffung #6 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## xxxxxx (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*

Hi

Schreibt mal ein Testbericht, von einem Produkt, dann seht Ihr wie schwer es sein kann. Es sagt ja auch keiner das der Stock nun grotten Schlecht ist, Nein nur ich habe da einen anderen Eindruck von diesem. Warum soll ein Regal-Nachbau auch Schlecht sein? Wenn man einen Guten erwischt hat, kann man damit Jahre binden, ich habe weit über 10 Jahre mit einem Nachbau gebunden, und Binde auch heute noch ab und an welche damit, zb Sehr große Hechtstreamer.

Wenn ich den Vossler TEsten müsste, würde ich zu einem anderen ergebniss kommen, und das auch schreiben. Ob dies nun auf jederman zutrifft, wage ich zu Bezweifeln.

TL Marco


----------



## Tisie (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*

Hi Marco,



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Schreibt mal ein Testbericht, von einem Produkt, dann seht Ihr wie schwer es sein kann.


ich habe das mal im HiFi-Bereich versucht, aber nicht als Testbericht, sondern als Beschreibung meiner subjektiven Eindrücke. Genau diese Differenzierung fehlt aber in den meisten "Testberichten". Da wird in einen Text (der nicht mehr als eine Produktvorstellung mit Schilderung der persönlichen Eindrücke des Schreiberlings ist) durch Ausdrücke wie "diese Rute wirft sich hervorragend mit 16g Schußköpfen" eine Schein-Objektivität herein gebracht, die einen recht bitteren Nachgeschmack hinterläßt und das bei Hochglanz-Magazinen noch viel mehr, als bei einem kleinen Web-Portal. Trotzdem manchmal ganz interessant zu lesen ... 

Will man auch nur halbwegs objektiv testen, führt an einem Vergleichstest mit intelligentem Bewertungsschlüssel (siehe z.B. Stiftung Warentest) kein Weg vorbei. Ganz gut gefällt mir im Fliegenfischerbereich z.B. http://www.flyfishinginsider.com, die verwenden auch einen Bewertungsschlüssel und machen einen seriösen Eindruck. Für kurzweilige Unterhaltung, allein schon wegen der Geräte-Vielfalt auf dem amerikanischen Markt, sorgt bei mir immer mal wieder http://www.tackletour.com ... ist zwar auch nicht wirklich objektiv, aber dafür sprechen die treffender von "Tackle-Review" 

So genug off Topic ... viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## troutcontrol (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*

moin,

der snowbee-waldron sieht auch nicht richtig schlecht aus, ist so ne art modul-technik, läßt sich also schnell zum tuben-stock umfunktionieren, leider noch nicht in den händen gehalten...

gruss aus berlin


----------



## Thorsten10 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*

Ist ja überwältigend, wieviel Beiträge ich für diesen Thread "bekommen" habe. Vielen Dank Euch allen, ich habe mich für einen Danvise zu Weihnachten entschieden. Frohe Weinachten Euch allen, Thorsten


----------



## Uwe_H (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*



Thorsten10 schrieb:


> Ist ja überwältigend, wieviel Beiträge ich für diesen Thread "bekommen" habe. Vielen Dank Euch allen, ich habe mich für einen Danvise zu Weihnachten entschieden. Frohe Weinachten Euch allen, Thorsten



Und das ist für den Einstieg bestimmt nicht die schlechteste Wahl!!! Viel Spaß damit!!!


----------



## The_Duke (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*



Thorsten10 schrieb:


> Ist ja überwältigend, wieviel Beiträge ich für diesen Thread "bekommen" habe. Vielen Dank Euch allen, ich habe mich für einen Danvise zu Weihnachten entschieden. Frohe Weinachten Euch allen, Thorsten



Wünsch dir gleich ne Platte mit dazu...dann haste beide Möglichkeiten.....Tischklemmmodell oder Standmodell.
Kostet rund 20 Euro mehr 
Siehe >>HIER<<


----------



## xxxxxx (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welchen Bindestock zu Weihnachten wünschen?*

Hi

Hier Hier zusammen mit Platte etwas preiswerter. 

Gruß Marco


----------

